# Dogs in Flats.. advice please



## jaymassive (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello, I really want to get a beautiful lil' Pug but am currently living in a 2nd floor flat. My initial thoughts were that I didn't want to get one until I lived in a house with garden access to be fair to the dog. However, I came across an article on another site saying that pugs make excellent 'apartment pets' and have since got back on the mind track of maybe getting one. 

If I was to get one it would be not only the first dog i've ever owned but also the first pet i've ever owned in my life.

Advice would be great...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I would have thought that so long as the dog gets taken out for walks for their excercise, there should be no problem.


----------



## jaymassive (Dec 1, 2008)

not a problem with that .. it was more of a thought towards toilet times.. how to train it to go in a particular place in the flat etc... i'm really very new to all this!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I had a collie x alsatian when I lived in a 2nd floor flat.. got him from sspca n he was 2. Lovely dog, an he was already toilet traiend  
He would sleep on my couch when I was at work (fri-sun, 10pm til 3am) and when I was at college on mondays he spent the day with my flatmate, lookin out the window for squirrels! Lol

I think s long as u have sumwhere to excercise enough and give him plents to do inside, it will be fine 

Have you considered getting a rescued pug? Then toilet training wouldnt be so much of a problem..


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

If you have never had a pet at all in your life it is going to be a huge change, particularly if it's going to be a dog.
They are wonderful to have but are a great deal of work and commitment.
My main worry about a dog in an upstairs flat will always be the amount of times that they need to be taken out, particularly when they are pups or when they have got upset tums. I assume you have thought about what happens in the middle of the night when your dog needs to go out.
Also what about the neighbours, mainly the ones that live below you, that will have your dog running about on their ceiling, particularly if you have hard floors
You haven't given a lot of details in your post so that we can help but as long as you are prepared in every way, I can't see a problem and a pug is an exellent choice for living in a flat


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh but hey iv just thought.. my cousin has a chihuahua in her 3rd floor appt and he uses a litter box  he was soo difficult to toilet train when he got him at 1yr old.. cos it was so difficult to catch him peeing!
So he has a litter box in the bathroom, and even a wee mat because when he comes out he does that thing where dogs kick up the grass with their back feet


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

I personally wouldn't train a dog to do it's business indoors. Indoors should be a no go area - not that it's OK to go in certain places.

Maybe a cat would suit you better? Or Guinea Pigs?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

MissG said:


> Maybe a cat would suit you better? Or Guinea Pigs?


I think a cat would be better but some people really want a dog


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

MissG said:


> I personally wouldn't train a dog to do it's business indoors. Indoors should be a no go area - not that it's OK to go in certain places.
> 
> Maybe a cat would suit you better? Or Guinea Pigs?


Totally agree,once you let them toilet in the house,its a hard thing to stop.


----------



## jaymassive (Dec 1, 2008)

for me a cat would be a definite no no.. only because i view them as animals that need to have a great deal of freedom and access to the outdoors... if i had a house then maybe it would be different. At the moment i've really got my heart set on a pug dog but maybe need to take a few days as heart ruling head sometimes is the wrong route to take. 

It is my own flat and its a new build which means its built to new reg's which in turn leads to better sound proofing between flats so much less noise so that wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

rona said:


> *I think a cat would be better *but some people really want a dog


Wanting something doesn't mean you are suitable for it or it is suitable for you.

A dog in a flat could work, if you are willing to take it outside a few times a day (maybe even get up in the night) to toilet - on top of it's other walks for exercise.

I personally couldn't do it. What about weekends, when you fancy a lie in? I pop mine in the garden, then we both go back to bed for a while. You wouldn't be able to do that.... I know you mention about toilet training it to go in one area - but imagine the smell. And as I already said, I think it would be confusing allowing them to go indoors.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

MissG said:


> I personally wouldn't train a dog to do it's business indoors. Indoors should be a no go area - not that it's OK to go in certain places.
> 
> Maybe a cat would suit you better? Or Guinea Pigs?


Why is it acceptable for a cat to use a tray and not a dog? My Daxie pup used a tray to begin with, and I still have it available for her to use in the living room in the evening, but as the weeks go by she is able to 'hold it' for longer, during the daytime when I am going in and out she goes outside, she has also been clean at night from about 10 weeks, so I cant see that using a tray to start with has made any difference in her toilet training.
Its certainly better than having 'accidents' on the carpet 
Mary
x


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

jaymassive said:


> for me a cat would be a definite no no.. only because i view them as animals that need to have a great deal of freedom and access to the outdoors... if i had a house then maybe it would be different. At the moment i've really got my heart set on a pug dog but maybe need to take a few days as heart ruling head sometimes is the wrong route to take.
> 
> It is my own flat and its a new build which means its built to new reg's which in turn leads to better sound proofing between flats so much less noise so that wouldn't be an issue.


So you don't want a cat because you think it wouldn't be right to keep it in a flat....but you want a dog instead??

I think you have that a bit mixed up. Yes, some cats can be very independant, but they don't require exercise like dogs. Plus cats can go in litter trays.


----------



## jaymassive (Dec 1, 2008)

i view cats as much more independent than dogs and thus need access to the outside world more readily than a dog. Exercising a dog daily is not a problem at all as I'm self employed and work from home


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> Why is it acceptable for a cat to use a tray and not a dog? My Daxie pup used a tray to begin with, and I still have it available for her to use in the living room in the evening, but as the weeks go by she is able to 'hold it' for longer, during the daytime when I am going in and out she goes outside, she has also been clean at night from about 10 weeks, so I cant see that using a tray to start with has made any difference in her toilet training.
> Its certainly better than having 'accidents' on the carpet
> Mary
> x


Maybe acceptable is the wrong word. Cats can generally stay indoors, whereas dogs don't - so trays give them somewhere to go. And a lot of dogs are too big to use a tray. Not that the breeds we are talking about are too big - just that that's why most dogs can't go in trays.

You use the tray as a precaution right? I think training a dog to go in a tray or on a mat - because you live in a flat, would be difficult.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

jaymassive said:


> for me a cat would be a definite no no.. only because i view them as animals that need to have a great deal of freedom and access to the outdoors... QUOTE]
> 
> Not quite true! My 2 Ragdoll cats live in my flat and have shown no desire to go outdoors.. not they would ever be able to!
> 
> They act more like dogs than cats though he he


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I can see that you would be a fab dog owner and you would defintiley be the perfect human for a dog...But i'm sure a cat would be a far better choice then a dog. My sister lived on a second story flat for 4 years with her cat Olly and he just got let out everytime he mewed at the door. He would then be let out and he would scamper around the housing estate for hours until it got dark. Maybe install a cat flap. Plus cats are lazier then dogs, in some respects. I don't think training your dog to poop and pee in a litter box would be suitable for such small living space


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

jaymassive said:


> i view cats as much more independent than dogs and thus need access to the outside world more readily than a dog. Exercising a dog daily is not a problem at all as I'm self employed and work from home


A dog needs access to outside more than a cat does.


----------



## jaymassive (Dec 1, 2008)

MissG said:


> So you don't want a cat because you think it wouldn't be right to keep it in a flat....but you want a dog instead??
> 
> I think you have that a bit mixed up. Yes, some cats can be very independant, but they don't require exercise like dogs. Plus cats can go in litter trays.





MissG said:


> A dog needs access to outside more than a cat does.


and it would have it like i've mentioned already just not readily available by opening a back door. In my original post I raised the point of fairness of having a dog in a flat and at the moment i'm weighing everything up.

I can't see how a cat can have any freedom living in a first floor flat and it would make me sad not being able to give it any so it's out of the picture in my mind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

jaymassive said:


> for me a cat would be a definite no no.. only because i view them as animals that need to have a great deal of freedom and access to the outdoors... if i had a house then maybe it would be different. At the moment i've really got my heart set on a pug dog but maybe need to take a few days as heart ruling head sometimes is the wrong route to take.
> 
> It is my own flat and its a new build which means its built to new reg's which in turn leads to better sound proofing between flats so much less noise so that wouldn't be an issue.


You seem like a very sensible person, I think you should think about it for a little longer, and now that you have joined this forum, you are in the right place to ask any questions that arise.
If you need any advice or ideas to help you decide please ask, most people here are very helpful.
Just a question for you. Would the dog be left for long periods of time?


----------



## jaymassive (Dec 1, 2008)

rona said:


> You seem like a very sensible person, I think you should think about it for a little longer, and now that you have joined this forum, you are in the right place to ask any questions that arise.
> If you need any advice or ideas to help you decide please ask, most people here are very helpful.
> Just a question for you. Would the dog be left for long periods of time?


No, not at all. as previously mentioned i'm self employed and work from home. The only breaks being the occasional w/end break abroad.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

jaymassive said:


> and it would have it like i've mentioned already just not readily available by opening a back door. In my original post I raised the point of fairness of having a dog in a flat and at the moment i'm weighing everything up.
> 
> I can't see how a cat can have any freedom living in a first floor flat and it would make me sad not being able to give it any so it's out of the picture in my mind.


But not all cats like going out much. They certainly don't nned the exercise. A few games, playing chase would keep it happy.

Just like some dogs don't need much exercise.

Anyway, like you already said, it's not the exercise that's the issue, as you can walk it lots. It would just be toiletting.
If you can handle the smell of dog poo inside your flat (which lingers for ages) then go for it.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought you lived in a second floor flat.
And if you work from home, a cat would have no trouble being let out during the day the coming in at night.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

jaymassive said:


> and it would have it like i've mentioned already just not readily available by opening a back door. In my original post I raised the point of fairness of having a dog in a flat and at the moment i'm weighing everything up.
> 
> I can't see how a cat can have any freedom living in a first floor flat and it would make me sad not being able to give it any so it's out of the picture in my mind.


giving cats "freedom"imo is very overrated,what with sadistic yobs,and traffic accidents,and theft,what is it your actually letting them out for???i have lots of indoor cats,they are happy and content,there are many toys/climbing frames you can get for them,you know where they are 24/7 and your never left waiting for them to come home at night,and worrying when they dont!:thumbup1lus if they are bought up as kittens indoors,how can they miss,something they dont know.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> giving cats "freedom"imo is very overrated,what with sadistic yobs,and traffic accidents,and theft,what is it your actually letting them out for???i have lots of indoor cats,they are happy and content,there are many toys/climbing frames you can get for them,you know where they are 24/7 and your never left waiting for them to come home at night,and worrying when they dont!:thumbup1lus if they are bought up as kittens indoors,how can they miss,something they dont know.


Totally agree hun :thumbup1:

Ragdolls are like little dogs anyway!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Totally agree hun :thumbup1:
> 
> Ragdolls are like little dogs anyway!


Yes,apart from they steal your toothbrushes,tweezers and any thing else!!:laugh:


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 11 cats indoors they keep each other entertained and have 9 cat trees to play in so a cat indoors is safer than one outside


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

jaymassive said:


> No, not at all. as previously mentioned i'm self employed and work from home. The only breaks being the occasional w/end break abroad.


Sorry I take a long time typing and posts weren't done when i started


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

MissG said:


> Maybe acceptable is the wrong word. Cats can generally stay indoors, whereas dogs don't - so trays give them somewhere to go. And a lot of dogs are too big to use a tray. Not that the breeds we are talking about are too big - just that that's why most dogs can't go in trays.
> 
> You use the tray as a precaution right? I think training a dog to go in a tray or on a mat - because you live in a flat, would be difficult.


My 'litter tray' is actually a large plastic dog bed so is plenty big enough for most puppies between say 8-16 weeks, except the large breeds of course. Like I said when your pup has more control over his bladder it gives you more time to get him outside,lol. 
Mary
x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Tasha said:


> I have 11 cats indoors they keep each other entertained and have 9 cat trees to play in so a cat indoors is safer than one outside


Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyy another mad cat lady,do your sleep all day and spend all night buggering about and bombdiving your bed and feet!:001_tongue:


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

It can be done but toilet training might get very difficult and frustrating, you are the one that will be running up and down the stairs.
I got my first GSD whilst living in a flat, I hadn't planned it at all and wasn't looking for a dog but I saw her and instantly decided to buy her. Not the best way of doing things but it all terned out really well and we had 13 years together.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Shane said:


> It can be done but toilet training might get very difficult and frustrating, you are the one that will be running up and down the stairs.


By the time you got down 2 flights of stairs with a tiny puppy it would be too late 
Better off with a litter tray 
Mary
x


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I live in a flat, its first floor with my Pei. We have our own front door and peis are pretty good at being house trainned, he lets me know when he wants to go out. I take him for two walks a day between 10 and 40 minutes and if I have to leave the house to go to the shops he goes for a run around in the local field for 10minutes to use some energy, he usually sleeps all day and I have never had any complaints from neighbours, we informed them first we were going to get a dog.

Emma x


----------



## chinton (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, have you checked that you are 'allowed' a dog in the apartment? I manage flats and only 1 out of over 2000 units actually has permission to have a dog and once that dog has died, she may only have another dog of the same size. This was a rare case becuase the developer who built the flats was obviously so desperate to sell the flats, he wrote a clause in this woman's lease so that she would purchase the property.

Whether you are renting or owning you need to check this out.

PS. I manage common parts, of the blocks, so even if yo are renting and the owner doesnt have a problem with a dog, the managing agent may do.

Let me know if you need any advice or I can be of any help.

If you get the go ahead.. good luck, itll be the best thing you ever do! 

I got my first shih tzu several months ago and am getting a second on friday! they bring you so much joy!


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

I live on the first and second floors, I would'nt call it a flat as we have two storeys and 3 bedrooms, there is a granny flat underneath us thats all.

We have two cats and a new pup, the cats go out as and when but only use a littler tray in the house.

The pup is being toilet trained at the moment, and hopefully will always go outside - eventually.

I've always had a dog here, with no problems, but all my neighbours also have dogs so none of us mind a little noise.

You can buy a Dog tray for indoor toilet training
UGODOG Indoor Dog Litter Tray Toilet Training UK

or just use puppy pads, or a cat litter tray, depending on size of dog I suppose.

As for smell, it depends on how long you leave mess laying around, if your quick and thorough then there is no nast niff.


----------

